# Which Bronze



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Hi all,

Could anyone give me an opinion on the bronze of this bird?









He has a normal tail (and I assume that means he is not an indigo), and is obviously t-pattern with a bronze of some kind. The bronze shows up on the shield and on the inside of his flights. His flights are mostly dark with a white base, though a few are a little faded. As can be seen from the picture.

Kind regards,
Rudolph


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

Looks like indigo to me.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hi Rudolph*



rudolph.est said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Could anyone give me an opinion on the bronze of this bird?
> 
> ...


There was a discussion a short time ago on the gentics site about indigo birds with tail bars, concluding that indigo does not completely eliminate them.

I can't say that this bird is indigo but it looks very much like an indigo that is split for recessive red, except for the very prominent tail bar. It would certainly not be a typical indigo if it is one.

Aside from that, I don't know what homers have in them except that there are getting to be more with recessive red and birds that carry recessive red tend to show alot more of any bronze that may be present. Indigo can be included in this, even without another bronze, at least from what I've seen in mine.

Again, I can't say that this bird is indigo but there is a slight possibility as well as just having another bronze such as kite and possibly being a recessive red carrier.

The base color of the bird looks to be t pattern blue.

Bill


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Well I have an INDIGO cock that does not have a strong indigo look in fact I have had people call him a blue check until they held him and got a close up look.*GEORGE


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for the replies... I'm mating him to a blue bar hen, will let you know what the offspring look like.

I'll also take and post some photos of his tail and wings spread, just for reference.

Regards,
Rudolph


----------

